# ADHD / Aspergers / Autism



## Hayley90

Hi, i posted this in first tri earlier, but they suggested you might be able to help me :)

this is a bit of a complicated one, but i wanted an outsiders view before i ask the MW on thurs & risk upsetting my fiance. If anyone has experienced this i would be VERY GRATEFUL to talk to you! 

When OH was younger, he had *very* mild autism, highlighted by his severe ADHD (full meds & special schooled - still terribly behaved!) and Aspergers Syndrome (its like *severe* obsessive compulsive disorder, coupled with autistic traits & the inability to cope with change - even a traffic diversion would set him off!!! along with bad behaviour, which is what caused/highlighted the ADHD)

my question is, (aside from the autism) are any of these traits passed on from father to baby? i know autism can be carried through families, but his (we think) was mis-diagnosed by a doctor who knew little of Aspergers syndrome (always very closely linked with Autism), or simply a by-product of Aspergers - can this be carried over?

If there is somewhere better to post this in the forum, let me know, but i want to know the basics before i speak to MW - 

the internet is very sketchy surrounding things like Aspergers & ADHD - a lot of people still just call them "naughty children" !! and my new-found dislike for googles scare-mongering tactics leaves me no option but to post!! 

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## soon2b6

Autism and Aspergers are the same thing, just a different age of onset(autism is from birth and AS is from 5,6,7 something like that) The traits ARE the conditions, there is no other medical test so diagnoses are based on the symptoms displayed. I think there are definate genetic links with all these disorders inc ADHD. I have 2 children diagnosed with autism, one undiagnosed with autism and one with ADD, I believe my OH has AS and there are also people in my family who seem to have autism of some sort, so thats why I think its genetic, I know lots of people who think its random though.


----------



## morri

Autism and Asperger are in principle the same, they are on the scale what is now called 'autism spectrum disorder'
Have also heard that it is hereditary, but I don't know the chances though.


----------



## coccyx

My nephew has Aspergers, less of an issue now, he is 20 and studying law at uni. Think there is an Aspergers society. Not sure its hereditary as such more a familial tendency.


----------



## velvetina

Hi hun.

My son is on autistic spectrum and one of my best friend's son has Aspergers. They are part of same spectrum, and while aspergers was once thought to be very high functioning autism, it is now recognised that is not quite the case. While they can exhibit very much of the same traits or impairments on the triad (social, communication, imagination), aspergers is a diagnosis in itself which you can see when you know people on both. You do often find in both parents or relatives who are on the spectrum. In my friend's case her partner has suspected asperger and I myself think my friend is slightly on the autistic spectrum herself. Her son was diagnosed at 4, actually earlier than my son who was far less able.

An excellent book to read is by Tony Attwood, that will give you a real insight into aspergers and I can guarantee by the end of reading it you will have insight into whether you think oh is affected.

Saying all that my lovely, please try and stay calm, I know that is easy to say. But having one autistic child, and watching my 2nd like a hawk to the point of not enjoying him grow because I was so worried all the time (and here I am doing it again).
This does not mean that your child is going to be affected even if oh is on the spectrum. 

The spectrum has of yet no genetic tests but there are many diagnosing tools for professionals and parents. It is a huge field and I have been reading about it for 11 years now, it is vast and seem very overwhelming, and there are a lot of misconceptions about it as well. The national autistic society website covers it all and would be a good place to get some impartial and clear advice, with just facts and correct information. They also have a helpline.

I know what you mean about the naughty children label, and I have been particularly firm with eldest with behaviour and manners and it has paid off. It was hard because he didn't understand and did do things because of his autism, but if anything boundaries and discipline are even more important if harder to parent because the challenges are so much greater. 

Take care . x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi, autsim and aspergers are on the same sprectrum. I am not sure about genetics but all the males in my family under 15 have asd. x


----------



## glow

ASD,Aspergers are one of the same but lots of children have ADD or ADHD with it .I have a son originally diagnosed with adhd then changed to aspergers.Have read some really good books the best being written by Tony Attwood and another by Maxine Aston.,not only do they help with the affected child but those possibly affected, it certainly has made me look at my OH in a different life and in many ways has made me more tolerant. Maxine has written one for couples!!! The more you read the easier it is to understand. Look after yourself,it takes alot of patience and our darlings need us.


----------



## morri

I can agreethat thebooks by Attwood are really good :)


----------



## radiofreejenn

My son has Aspergers and his father(not my DH) does as well. I honestly think some things are passed on through genetics, but not always. In my sons case, he is extremely high functioning, although not all with Aspergers are. 

I agree that books by Tony Attwood are absolutely amazing. Go to your local bookstore and just take a look through one of them and you find more information than you could ever find on the internet. 

My son is 6 and still gets very easily upset if his routine is changed in the least and does have the OCD tendencies still, but not as bad as a few years ago.


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter has PDD-NOS which is one of the five on the ASD scale. For PDD-NOS they do not know what causes it. My husband is adopted so we do not know his background at all. I have a son who is fine. I was told 1 in 500 chance for this pregnancy.


----------



## kittylady

Hi, I have AD/HD and aspergers syndrome diagnosed at 11 and 13 respectively. Aspergers is on the spectrum but its not autism which can have learning difficulties which aspergers people don't tend to have. It is not 'naughty children' I have never had problems with my school or got a detention, although it exhibits itself differently in the female population. My mother found that she could control my condition through diet and I try to have no processed or little sugary foods and completely cut out fizzy drinks.
I have heard there is a 25% chance of passing it down to future generations if it is genetic and scientists are trying to discover the genes responsible. If you have any questions feel free to ask. I think I got my AD/HD from my Dad's side and my Aspergers from my mothers side (though she doesn't have it herself)


----------



## Justagirlxx

They haven't proved either way that Autism is genetic hun so I wouldn't worry too much. 

IMO with 1 out of 150 children being Austism spectrum, how can it be genetic? I have never met one autistic person in my generation (obviously showing there were much less). Autism rates have literally exponentially increased, to me this proves their must be another cause.


----------



## morri

Well you maybe didnt know they were on the spectrum, tThere are a lot of undiagnosed adults out there.It is not exactly genetic as with syndromes, but it is genetic in the case if your dad and grandad had already features that are common in Asperger, then it is more likely to accumulate into later generations.


----------



## Justagirlxx

yeah you definitely have a point that maybe they are underdiagnosed until recently. but still, my generation it was was 1 out of every 20,000///even if it were 50% greater than that would be 1 out of ever 10,000 // which would mean every single autistic person would have had to produce over 100 children each and pass it down to every single one of them to have the statistic we have now. (my math is off but you get the idea) im just saying they havent proved its not due to environmental factors which i think must be the case!!


----------



## bodacious

They really have no idea what causes it. Theories range from something in vaccines to mercury in fish to even a type of genetic abnormality similar to what causes down syndrome, although obviously not trisomy 21. Even if it does end up being at least partially genetic, there's no point worrying about it. It will likely be years before you ever find out, and like someone mentioned earlier, it will cause you to miss out. Even if your baby does turn out to have some form of autism, its not the end of the world. You won't love him any less. Just try not to worry about and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and your baby.


----------



## rubyt

Hi there,

I hope you don't mind me joining in here. I've been pretty sure that my partner has Aspergers for some time now, the more I read on it, the more it matches some of his more bizarre behaviours. It's not an easy relationship and I have often thought of leaving because of his rigidity and rages. I'm now pregnant, 15 weeks, and full of very mixed up feelings. I'm thrilled to be pregnant but so so scared that this baby will have Aspergers too. I know this is a terrible thing to say but I'm scared I won;t be able to bond with a child with Aspergers. Living with my partner is sooo difficult at times. How will I ever cope with possibly 2 people with this condition, the impact it will have on my life makes me terrified. Then I feel so horrid for having such bad thought about my baby. Please if anyone has any advice or words of sense to help me get my head round this. I feel terrible to have these bad feelings towards my unborn baby but if it carries on like my partner, it will be so very very hard.


----------



## JASMAK

I think that it is caused by environmental factors such as pesticides and air pollutions. There may be a genetic link that predisposes a person, but I think that something "triggers" that. I am avoiding pesticides...kind of hard to avoid air pollutions.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wouldnt worrying about bonding with your child hun. I think you and your child willhave a fabulous relationship. I know I do with my son x


----------



## rubyt

Thanks both for your replies. Had a difficult weekend with my partner and spent too long on the internet last night and started to tie myself up into knots. 

Emzymathruby, your words were exactly what I needed to hear. Thank you! I know I will love this baby no matter what and it's reassuring to know you have such a lovely bond with your son. Was there a genetic link that you knew about or was it just a random thing?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Well after looking into family history we have found that my cousins have ADHD and a distant relative with autism but nothing close linked really so it almost came out of no where.

I find my son more loving than alot of boys his age. I think its just because he needs me more kind of thing. They do test you (alot!) lol and push you to the limit but you know they are not doing it on purpose and you will get that rush of love. I know alot of parents of ASD children have AMAZING bonds x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Forgot to say that after my son was diagnosed I realised I could hav aspergers and have ALOT of traits etc but nothing is diagnosed and I get on ok so dont think I need to go through a diagnosis process but I guess the genetic link could have came from me? But then I dont know where I got it from? Or if it was random x


----------



## louisechippy

sorry to butt in x i have a 6 ( nearlly 7 ) yr old boy who has adhd diagnosed 2 yrs ago medicated 1 year ago x his doctor tells me that adhd didnt ask about autisum and aspergers but defo adhd tends to run in the mothers side of the family rather than the fathers . i have been tested and altough they do not think i have adhd now (outgrown it was her words ) she still thinks i have alot of adhd tendincys x i also have an older boy 8 now whos father had very bad adhd when younger not so bad now can control it better but my 8 yr old has no signs of having adhd he getting on great at school great when out with friends and no misbehaviour at home ( other than what you would expect from an 8 yr old ). makes sence if it runs down mothers side thoughrather than fathers as my younger son has diff father who does not have adhd or has never had x hope this helps xx


----------



## ladykara

louisechippy said:


> sorry to butt in x i have a 6 ( nearlly 7 ) yr old boy who has adhd diagnosed 2 yrs ago medicated 1 year ago x his doctor tells me that adhd didnt ask about autisum and aspergers but defo adhd tends to run in the mothers side of the family rather than the fathers . i have been tested and altough they do not think i have adhd now (outgrown it was her words ) she still thinks i have alot of adhd tendincys x i also have an older boy 8 now whos father had very bad adhd when younger not so bad now can control it better but my 8 yr old has no signs of having adhd he getting on great at school great when out with friends and no misbehaviour at home ( other than what you would expect from an 8 yr old ). makes sence if it runs down mothers side thoughrather than fathers as my younger son has diff father who does not have adhd or has never had x hope this helps xx

I never knew it is common to run on the mothers side, i use to always blame it on my ex husband !!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its definitely the womans side in our family x


----------



## lushious09

funny... i came across your post and the FOB's parents thought he had aspergus when younger... but again doctors didnt put a full diagnosis on it.. he continuosly counts over and over again in his head and has a habit of waging his foot in bed... also dosnt seem to be able to take change in properly like how hes handling me been pregnant


----------



## ladykara

My son is having problems now im expecting too, he is 12 but he hasnt said anything bad about the baby but he has been playing up a lot at school, but today he made a braclet saying i love you paige (its the name we have picked) I have tried talking to him but he never opens up. He seems to lash out a lot at my new partner.

Does anyone know if its more common in boys than girls? i know ADHD is more common in boys but was wondering if autism is too.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeah autism and aspergers seems more common in boys xx


----------



## morri

It is an estimated relation of 1:4 . it is also harder to diagnose girls though as well.


----------



## Adanma

Hello. Kinda new here. I have a 5 year old with Asperger's and a 3 year old who is neurotypical. Both are boys. My son is the first one diagnosed in our family. I believe if I were a child today I would have been diagnosed as well though. We are ttc #3 now. Having a son on the spectrum has led to a lot of new information. A few years ago they were finding a link between autism and the drug pitocin often used to start or augment labor. I can't find anything recent on that. I also found something about polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid) and autism. I did have polyhydramnios and I was augmented with pitocin. I just thought it was really interesting. I am of the camp who believes that the environment (pollution, processed foods, contaminated water, etc)is likely the culprit. Maybe we need to stop giving people cow hormones...? Just a thought.
Adanma


----------



## ladykara

I was told the other day they found a link with Autism/ADHD and cutting the umbilical cord to early, My son was cut straight away because he pooed inside of me and needed care straight away.

My mum said i had no sign of ADHD or Autism but my ex mother inlaw said her son (my sons dad) had all the same symptom but was never seen by a doctor, his mum also shows signs of Bipolar

My sons special school deals with children with behaviour problems, there is only 3 girls in the school and non at all at his special needs primary school.

I am now pregnant by a new partner and expecting a girl, im hoping the chances are low.


----------



## morri

Well I would say that, their are definitve Genes responsible for that too , and how would one explain that People like Einstein most probably had Autism too> there was not as much chemicals in producing meat involved.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its so interesting all the different things. My son has autism and my daughter does not have anything, my niece does though. I know having a child with autism is hard but I would actually want a boy if I had another lol. I love my son so much, I love both my children lol but an autistic child changes you for the better x


----------

